# My Big Daddy in ML 6-14



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Since we're been having boat and motor problems, Garry's dad was nice enough to let us borrow his boat...  a Bass Tracker.  It's not exactly the flats master, but today it totally had the fish mojo going!!
Started the morning with a few trout...
Big brother








Lil baby









The trout were everywhere and but Garry managed to find this guy in the commotion..









Garry also caught this nice trout tailing..
Bucket mouth(Sharp teeth!!)

















As the morning went on, we found ourselves surrounded by tailers...  we threw and threw for an hour with my line getting broken off and just no luck... Finally I saw this fellow and two of his friends cruising a few feet from the boat...  I tossed my secret weapon... after a couple anxious seconds he decided he was hungry.. and I was thrilled!!!
15 min. fight








My Big Daddy!!! 34 inches!!!

























All in all a good day... 4 trout 2 reds.  Yay


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice fish guys! Another killer trout Garry, WTG.....Beautiful
BIG Red Sophie....Take it home? (I know how you T-Villers
are!!!)    ;D Nice report. Dave
[smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]

PS: Sophie, you're lookin' kinda red....you havn't forgotton
about the sunscreen already.. :-?...?


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

[smiley=1-lmao.gif]

Thats funny!!! Those guys went to Titusville High.... We went to Astronaut High where we were tought how to fish right!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Cute picture pouting over the little trout. lol


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

LOL thanks.. I about ripped half his face off...

And noooo Dave... I've been wearing my sunscreen... But I did get a little red today... :-[


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

good job guys!!


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

Congrat's on the Bull Red, that would put a smile on anyone's face.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

wow, killer red and nice trout too. I guess that little itty bitty guy was pretty hungry eh?


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice fish guys. Big red, little red, big trout, little trout. Ya'll done good.

I'm gonna start calling big trout Garrys instead of gators. Boy does he slay the big trout.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

> I'm gonna start calling big trout Garrys instead of gators...


 [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

Now that's a fishing report. 

Nice work.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

pic #2 did you teach danielle that face?


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Hahaha... I am the master at the puppy dog eyes... ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> I'm gonna start calling big trout Garrys instead of gators.


alas, another legend is born. 

all funnin' aside, the boy does seem to have a lock on those big trout though, gotta give him props where props are do...


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Great report and a beautiful red and trout as well! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

> > I'm gonna start calling big trout Garrys instead of gators.
> 
> 
> alas, another legend is born.
> ...



Thanks guys... my new name is for you!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

You gotta give credit where it's due...Garry Trout it is!!!


----------

